# change keyboard shortcuts



## shiraz (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi,

Is there a plugin to change the keyboard shortcuts of lightroom.
For example when you're using azerty of to use the extra keys of as gaming keyboard.

thanks,


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi shiraz, try this one: Keyboard Tamer


----------

